# Tying Fly Line to Leader?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Working oyster creeks, my leaders take a lot of abuse.
That means I often change leaders 3 or 4 times during a morning trip.
To make swapping out leaders quick and easy,
I have a loop permanently tied to the end of my fly line.
Another loop at the butt of my tapered leader allows for a simple
loop to loop connection and a fast change.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Working oyster creeks, my leaders take a lot of abuse.
> That means I often change leaders 3 or 4 times during a morning trip.
> To make swapping out leaders quick and easy,
> I have a loop permanently tied to the end of my fly line.
> ...


Anyway to go further in detail? lol
I just picture a standard loop knot. lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

example:

http://www.graysofkilsyth.com/fishing-knots.htm


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks complicated. lol
Just went with a nail knot.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What Brett said. Are you buying leaders or making them yourself?

Since you already know how to tie a nail knot, use that to make the loop on the end of your fly line. Don't use a straw or a pen to tie it though. Those are too large and make cinching down the knot difficult. Use a coffee stirrer instead.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you tie flies? What I do is take my bobin, with a white or clear thread. Fold a loop with about 3" of fly line. Secure the thread like any hook for fly tying. Spin the bobin around untill you have a loop about 1" and you have about 1/2" secured in your thread. Cut the tag end. Spin your thread to cover the end of your tag aka make it hydro dynamic so it won't snag. Whip finish, and throw some hard as nails on it. I do this on all my fly lines. Hope that makes sense.

-Richard


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

another example:

http://barflyfish.com/article_whipping_loop_in_fly_line.htm


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I used the inside of a pen ink tube.
I don't tie flies, but I really should start to soon.
I'm running low on the flies that I got from Aaron, and BPS doesn't carry any good flies.
I'm just fishing local canals for Peacock bass and any random snook or tarpon that might be around.
I tied about 3 feet of 40# and about 6' of 14#. 
Not the best, but it does the trick for what I'm fishing.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Go see Dave Olsen at the Fly Shop of Miami. Have him put a loop in the end of your flyline. Then ask him to show you how to tie a perfection loop in whatever leader system you choose to use. If you ask him he will show you how to make your own leaders. Dave is a great guy and very knowledgeable. The loop to loop method is what I use and for your 8wt it will be superior to other methods. Also a little more friendly when it comes to complete customization of your leaders. This will come in handy for those Biscayne or Florida Bay days that are windy one day and calm the next.


----------



## Santa_Gertrudis (Jul 26, 2009)

I use an albright knot if not a loop to loop. Prefer the loop.


----------

